# tomy #7 volkswagen golf



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

can anyone direct me to a place where i can find the #7 volkswagen golf from tomy


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Is this the body style you are looking for, buddy? :thumbsup: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-64-H-O-VW-GOL...oryZ2619QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*"Farfromnoughat"*

Joe, Dats a fo doe! + 1.


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

thats not the one but that would work too. the one im lookin for is blue/lt. blue/white with a #7 on the side


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Where are you located?


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

If you browse the big list at http://www.hoslotcars.com/slotcars.html in the Tomy section on the last page, you will find your treasure.

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?func=browse&txt=Tomy+&index=200&what=0


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm located in minnesota. i checked the big list but they didn't have one for sale.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Those can be a bit hard to find...*

But they are out there...
One warning. They are top heavy and do not handle that well... :lol: 
Scott


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

OK, was asking to see if you're in the vacinity of any slotcar show/swapmeets that go on throughout the year. There's a show near Chicago coming soon, also in South Bend, IN on AW Fest weekend (Sunday). But I think these may be too far for you.


A couple sites to try (ask them about the Tomy Golfs):

http://www.toys2nv.com
http://www.slotcarcentral.com
http://www.budshocars.com


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks guys i'll see what i can find.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

For some reason my last post has gone but there is one on ebay right now, £7.99 from slotcarwales


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

My friend gave me that car about a year ago,awesome little car.I also have the chinese version.DRAGjet


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Whats the chinese version look like?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

red and green<car is buried in stuff>neat car.
DRAGjet


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Red and green hmm, have any pics?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

some of those cars may have tomy chassis, but they are not tomy. Like the red motorcycle and the "lion" ... they were out out by a company named Saban


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tonight at Target I saw a brand new Matchbox VW Golf -- maybe a resin caster like HellonWheels could do a pop of that one. It was real nice -- looked like a 2007 model.

'doba


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry,this car is definitely a tomy.
DRAGjet



videojimmy said:


> some of those cars may have tomy chassis, but they are not tomy. Like the red motorcycle and the "lion" ... they were out out by a company named Saban


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks I will check it out!


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Tonight at Target I saw a brand new Matchbox VW Golf -- maybe a resin caster like HellonWheels could do a pop of that one. It was real nice -- looked like a 2007 model.
> 
> 'doba


I just checked my inventory
I have the Golf #7 in my collection. Sorry not for sale but I plan on doing a repro soon. As far as the Matchbox version I have that also - LOL I will be doing that also. I think it is a 2005 model Golf V GTI
Helen


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

hellonwheels8 said:


> . . . As far as the Matchbox version I have that also - LOL I will be doing that also. I think it is a 2005 model Golf V GTI
> Helen


Sweet -- I thought it looked like a fairly recent version of the VW Golf.

'doba


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Mint No chassis , $25.00 shipped . 
Let me know 
Mike


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks piz ill keep that in mind, would you be interested in a trade?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Chris... I have the red motorcyle and the blue Lion car... they have Tomy chassis but they also have the word SABAN stamped inside the bodies, with no mention of Tomy.


Are we talking about the same thing? 

Anyway, it doesn;t matter. Mayeb my cars are even more rare then I thought

wouldn;t that be nice?


----------

